# Singapore Police clearance certificate



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi all,
I have received positive skill assessment from ACS. I am now planning to apply for Australian PR soon.

I have read on forums that DIAC would request for Police Clearance from countries you have stayed in last 10 years. I have stayed in Singapore from Dec 2011 until Feb 2014. And now back to India.

I have couple of queries :
1. Do I need 2 police clearance certificate? One from Singapore and one from India?
2. What is the procedure to get Singapore PCC from India?
3. Any standard format/template of certificate?

I am planning to collect the required documents before I apply for PR.

Regards,
Abhilash


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

Hey there, 
I was in the same situation applying for the 485 visa, from what I read that time I needed to do that too (I was living in Singapore for about 2 years) , and from what I gathered that time, Singapore wouldnt just issue such certificate unless you have a valid reason, and in my case it would have to be a letter from the case officer to the concerned singapore agency asking for a police clearance. But oddly enough when my case got appointed to an officer he wasnt anywhere near asking for that and I got the visa granted not long after. 

Your case my be different though as you're applying for a different visa. In fact Im about to apply for the 189 too so I'm pretty keen to find out if anyone in this forum has gone through such situation? any advice would be appreciated. 

J


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

1:if you 've lived in any country for 12 months or more in last 10 years then you do need PCC for each.

2: for Singapore PCC check this link & read below: http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm

Additional information

Relevant document: ‘Certificate of Clearance ’ (COC).
Citizens: Apply by post to the address above.
Provide: a letter from Dthe Department requesting the certificate, an application form (available from the address above), two recent passport photos, current and past international passports/travel documents showing immigration endorsements (to allow computation of period stayed in Singapore), Singapore National Registration Identity Card (NRIC),valid exit permit/exemption certificate issued by CMPB, and MINDEF for male Singaporeans liable for National Service.
Non-citizens: Apply for a COC from the Singaporean Police Force. Visit website above for details of what to provide. You will need to obtain a letter from the Department requesting the certificate and provide a set of fingerprints taken by a qualified officer at a police station or an authorised office of the country in which you are living. Please note there can be delays in Australia in obtaining fingerprints.
Fee: payable - visit website above. Residents can pay using NETS, Cashcard or Credit Cards (Visa or Mastercard only).
Processing time: two to three weeks.

3: every country has it's own PCC format but they all include same info, like name, Dob, country, date from/to lived etc.

Hope this helps.

Girl Aussie


----------



## shah83 (Jul 1, 2013)

Thanks Girl Aussie, that helps!

Abhilash


----------



## girlaussie (Nov 21, 2012)

You very welcome, good luck!

Girl Aussie


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi,

I have read on this forum that for Singapore pcc we submit the visa application summary print along with the form and passport copy and we donot need to wait for the CO or send request letter.

Just wanted to reconfirm the info as I need to apply for the Singapore COC

THANKS


----------



## playe (Feb 14, 2014)

Can14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read on this forum that for Singapore pcc we submit the visa application summary print along with the form and passport copy and we donot need to wait for the CO or send request letter.
> 
> ...


Im not sure about that unless they have chagned their policies, but last time I read, you will have to wait till you get a letter from the CO, pretty sure it says so on the immigraion website too


----------



## lichuc (May 19, 2014)

*sg pcc*



Can14 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have read on this forum that for Singapore pcc we submit the visa application summary print along with the form and passport copy and we donot need to wait for the CO or send request letter.
> 
> ...





> playe;Im not sure about that unless they have chagned their policies, but last time I read, you will have to wait till you get a letter from the CO, pretty sure it says so on the immigraion website too


I have got sing PCC from DSPF after getting COC from case officer. It take 15 working days.

I suggest you can do a try by going to cantonment complex if u are in Singapore with invitation letter while waiting for CO.


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

lichuc said:


> I have got sing PCC from DSPF after getting COC from case officer. It take 15 working days. I suggest you can do a try by going to cantonment complex if u are in Singapore with invitation letter while waiting for CO.


 Thanks guys , i will try visiting them with the summary letter and see if it meets the requirement.


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

One more query, how about the Indian pcc from Singapore can the visa application summary letter be used for applying? 

Regards


----------



## lichuc (May 19, 2014)

Can14 said:


> One more query, how about the Indian pcc from Singapore can the visa application summary letter be used for applying?
> 
> Regards


Also u can give a try, my case they taken copy of COC letter..


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

lichuc said:


> Also u can give a try, my case they taken copy of COC letter..


Thanks for your quick response...


----------



## Can14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Can14 said:


> Thanks for your quick response...



I applied for the India PCC in Singapore with the visa summary printout instead of the CO request letter and they processed the request and I got the Pcc. This might help save sometime so don't wait for the CO letter.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

Hi Can14, thanks for the updated info which is very helpful.

Now I know we need not wait for CO to issue any letter to get PCC from Indian High commission.

But could you please confirm the visa application summary is good enough to apply PCC from SINGAPORE police?

Your reply would be very helpful.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

SO is there an update on when I can send the documents to Singapore Police for PCC, can I use the invitation letter or should I wait for the assignment of my CO?


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> SO is there an update on when I can send the documents to Singapore Police for PCC, can I use the invitation letter or should I wait for the assignment of my CO?


You need to wait for the case officer. If a PCC from Singapore is required the case officer will send you a letter requesting you the same. The case officer will send you a sample appeal letter. You need to send the request letter from the case officer, the appeal form, the SPF COC application form, two photographs (or 3 don't remember) and also a photo copy of any proof which shows the period you have stayed in Singapore.

Please refer to http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm for more information.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> SO is there an update on when I can send the documents to Singapore Police for PCC, can I use the invitation letter or should I wait for the assignment of my CO?


You can use the invitation letter and directly go their office in Cantonment to get the certificate. For your dependant if any require PCC from Singapore police, then their name should be shown on a document issued by Australian GOvt. This you would get only after you submit the visa application, after paying Visa application fee. Print that letter and go, for any dependants who are applying visa together with you.

should you need any more info on Singapore PCC, let me know.


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

ceepeevee said:


> You need to wait for the case officer. If a PCC from Singapore is required the case officer will send you a letter requesting you the same. The case officer will send you a sample appeal letter. You need to send the request letter from the case officer, the appeal form, the SPF COC application form, two photographs (or 3 don't remember) and also a photo copy of any proof which shows the period you have stayed in Singapore.
> 
> Please refer to http://www.spf.gov.sg/epc/cert_issued.htm for more information.


In my case, Singapore police accepted the invitation letter(main applicant) and the Visa application acknowledgement letter (Dependant/Co-applicant) which is auto generated after you submit the visa application to issue COC. with this as proof, we got the PCC (In singapore it is called COC) within 10 days. Case officer is yet to be assigned for me.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

Vkind said:


> In my case, Singapore police accepted the invitation letter(main applicant) and the Visa application acknowledgement letter (Dependant/Co-applicant) which is auto generated after you submit the visa application to issue COC. with this as proof, we got the PCC (In singapore it is called COC) within 10 days. Case officer is yet to be assigned for me.


As I am staying in India I am thinking of taking a Demand Draft from ICICI for SGD60 and along with the Invitation letter I am going to try sending it in :fingerscrossed: . If it fails to get a positive reply, I will do it agian once I get a letter from the case officer. So you guys know how the sample Appeal letter looks like?


----------



## Vkind (May 13, 2015)

heartbreaker9099 said:


> As I am staying in India I am thinking of taking a Demand Draft from ICICI for SGD60 and along with the Invitation letter I am going to try sending it in :fingerscrossed: . If it fails to get a positive reply, I will do it agian once I get a letter from the case officer. So you guys know how the sample Appeal letter looks like?


i think the DD thing should work. In the application form on the top, write AUSTRALIA,if you are applying for australia, also mention the period for which you want the PCC. Also send copies of the stamped pages on your first entry to Singapore and last exit from Singapore on your passport. When going in person to their office, the staff at the counter checked these pages on original passport and returned the passport immediately. In your case, as you are sending from India, you wont be sending the original passport, so better check with SG police department by phone what needs to be sent. They will clearly clarify, and give you all information.

If you have any friends in Singapore, they can go and submit your application on your behalf.


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

Vkind said:


> i think the DD thing should work. In the application form on the top, write AUSTRALIA,if you are applying for australia, also mention the period for which you want the PCC. Also send copies of the stamped pages on your first entry to Singapore and last exit from Singapore on your passport. When going in person to their office, the staff at the counter checked these pages on original passport and returned the passport immediately. In your case, as you are sending from India, you wont be sending the original passport, so better check with SG police department by phone what needs to be sent. They will clearly clarify, and give you all information.
> 
> If you have any friends in Singapore, they can go and submit your application on your behalf.


I read somewhere that incase if you are applying from india you need to do the biometric tests as well. It is nothing but the finger prints taken from some authorized centres. You can check the same in the spf official website.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

Mohan Babu said:


> I read somewhere that incase if you are applying via india you need to do the biometric tests as well. It is nothing but the finger prints taken from some authorized centres. You can check the same in the spf official website.


Yes I am planning to go to the State Crime Records Bureau to get my fingerprint done and then send it along with all the other documents. But getting the fingerprint from an Indian office wont be that easy  .


----------



## ceepeevee (Jul 6, 2015)

Also please note that ICICI will not give you the DD if you don't have an account there. I recommend you to try getting the DD from a bank in which you have an account. Also that bank should have a subsidiary bank based in Singapore.

For fingerprints you can try some fingerprinting experts in the city you are at. If you are in Bangalore I can provide you a contact who can do the biometric fingerprints. I got it done from him and they got accepted.


----------



## heartbreaker9099 (Apr 12, 2015)

ceepeevee said:


> Also please note that ICICI will not give you the DD if you don't have an account there. I recommend you to try getting the DD from a bank in which you have an account. Also that bank should have a subsidiary bank based in Singapore.
> 
> For fingerprints you can try some fingerprinting experts in the city you are at. If you are in Bangalore I can provide you a contact who can do the biometric fingerprints. I got it done from him and they got accepted.


I can choose among SBI (my mother holds an account), ICICI, Indian Bank, Indian Overseas Bank and Bank of India. For the case of fingerprints I am currently living in Trivandrum, Kerala and I was not able to find a reputed place for biometric fingerprinting, this is the reason why I am planning to get to the Fingerprint Bureau of the Kerala Police.


----------



## farerpark (Dec 4, 2012)

I have sent documents for my SG PCC. Awaiting results. They received it on 12th July , then asked for appeal form (I already sent appeal form but they gave slightly different form), so I sent it again by speed post , they got it 15th July. Hoping to get by end of this month. 

Will they send me message that its done, or will CO upload it in immiaccount ?


----------



## Mohan Babu (Feb 27, 2011)

farerpark said:


> I have sent documents for my SG PCC. Awaiting results. They received it on 12th July , then asked for appeal form (I already sent appeal form but they gave slightly different form), so I sent it again by speed post , they got it 15th July. Hoping to get by end of this month.
> 
> Will they send me message that its done, or will CO upload it in immiaccount ?


Hi, 

I got singapore pcc recently. I was not asked for any appeal form. Only if the result is negative you need to appeal. anyways gud luck to get it soon.


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have to apply for Singapore PCC for my wife. For that, I need to get fingerprints taken from an authorized officer. 
Does anyone know where this can be done in New Delhi.

Note: I checked with JK Consultancy in Dwarka but they are charging 4k for fingerprints. Not sure if that is reasonable charges? Any other suggestions are welcome


----------



## swapnil1706 (Aug 18, 2015)

Dear All,

Ned your advice on the Singapore PCC. My friend submitted the documents on 4/Feb/16 we have got the acknowledgement receipt for self and wife. However the receipt say that Mode of Collection is Post and Singapore Police will send the certificate to my Address in Sharjah UAE. Anyone having similar experience pls share and is there a way or communication made by Singapore police so that we can track the Post.

Regards
Swapnil


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi All,

I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."

However, there is no separate request letter attached. Can anyone confirm if I can just send the Request Checklist for Singapore PCC or a separate request letter is mandatory. Have emailed to the CO since 6th Feb asking for a separate Request Letter addressed to Singapore Police Force but no response so far.

Any inputs on this are welcome.


----------



## danielm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi , you can take the printed letter from the case officer requested pdf file. Additionally if there is any question arise from Singapore pcc officer better you keep some of the copies like acknowledgment letter and this is for your safe .


----------



## pavan_buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."
> 
> ...


You can take the acknowledgment form that was sent to you while you lodged the visa. They accept it as a proof and issue you COC. I did this way recently.

All the best.


----------



## mr.sachdeva (Aug 4, 2015)

pavan_buzz said:


> You can take the acknowledgment form that was sent to you while you lodged the visa. They accept it as a proof and issue you COC. I did this way recently.
> 
> All the best.


Thanks pavan_buzz. Planning to submit as per your suggestion


----------



## dhanz15 (Nov 4, 2015)

mr.sachdeva said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I lodged my 189 visa on 19th Jan, 2016. Got contacted by CO on 5th Feb, 2016 requesting for additional docs. One of the things required is Singapore PCC for my wife and the request checklist PDF mentions that "Police clearance certificates - a Singapore Certificate OCharacter request letter is attached."
> 
> ...


Hi Mr. Sachdeva,

I am in similar situation as you. I can't seem to find the letter as stated in the "Request Checklist:.

"_Persons requiring certificates from Singapore will require a request letter from the
department, which has been added as an attachment._"

Did you hear from your CO? What he/she said? Have you tried using the acknowledgement letter or the request checklist to apply for SG COC?

I appreciate your quick reply. Thanks.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi, wanted to know if medical/PCC has to be done for all family members mentioned in the visa or have to wait for CO to ask. 

I have a 3 yr old daughter who was born in Singapore, I am hoping she does not need to be included in the medical/PCC process.


----------



## engineer20 (Oct 31, 2015)

mystique1234 said:


> Hi, wanted to know if medical/PCC has to be done for all family members mentioned in the visa or have to wait for CO to ask.
> 
> I have a 3 yr old daughter who was born in Singapore, I am hoping she does not need to be included in the medical/PCC process.


Your daughter dies not need to get PCC but surely she will need to undergo medical check.


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

Thanks !


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

pavan_buzz said:


> You can take the acknowledgment form that was sent to you while you lodged the visa. They accept it as a proof and issue you COC. I did this way recently.
> 
> All the best.


Planning to do the same. Anybody done this with success recently?


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

Yup, acknowledgement letter worked for me without any issue. 



mystique1234 said:


> Planning to do the same. Anybody done this with success recently?


----------



## mystique1234 (Jan 13, 2016)

jamis said:


> Yup, acknowledgement letter worked for me without any issue.


Thanks !


----------



## osteo80 (Oct 4, 2015)

I have a question about Singapore Certificate of Clearance. Will they list the immigration passes of my stay there on the certificate? I was studying a Master of IT course there from 08/2011 to 06/2013 on Student Pass and then 10/2013 to 11/2015 on Employment Pass. Will they list my duration of stay as 08/2011 to 11/2015 or will they also list all the passes (Student Pass + EP) that I had during my stay there?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## jamis (Jun 23, 2015)

I guess passes are not included. I'm under EP and it was not mentioned on the COC. This is the exact text mentioned on my COC

*This is to certify that Mr. <name>, PPT NO:<passport no> (whose photograph is affixed) has no criminal record with this Department in Singapore from <date> to <date>. This certificate is issued only for the holder for use in Australia.*






osteo80 said:


> I have a question about Singapore Certificate of Clearance. Will they list the immigration passes of my stay there on the certificate? I was studying a Master of IT course there from 08/2011 to 06/2013 on Student Pass and then 10/2013 to 11/2015 on Employment Pass. Will they list my duration of stay as 08/2011 to 11/2015 or will they also list all the passes (Student Pass + EP) that I had during my stay there?
> 
> Thanks for your help.


----------



## peik85 (Oct 22, 2015)

jamis said:


> I guess passes are not included. I'm under EP and it was not mentioned on the COC. This is the exact text mentioned on my COC
> 
> *This is to certify that Mr. <name>, PPT NO:<passport no> (whose photograph is affixed) has no criminal record with this Department in Singapore from <date> to <date>. This certificate is issued only for the holder for use in Australia.*


Same for me


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I am applying for Singapore PCC from Malaysia. Need some help in this regard. Did anyone apply for the same from Kuala Lumpur?

I am looking for following details:

1. Fingerprints impressions: From where in KL we can get this done? How much it costs and time it takes?

2. Can we use invite letter as the document requesting Singapore PCC?

Kindly help me in clarifying my doubts. It would be really helpful.

Thanks once again.


----------



## Ananths007 (Apr 11, 2016)

ceepeevee said:


> Also please note that ICICI will not give you the DD if you don't have an account there. I recommend you to try getting the DD from a bank in which you have an account. Also that bank should have a subsidiary bank based in Singapore.
> 
> For fingerprints you can try some fingerprinting experts in the city you are at. If you are in Bangalore I can provide you a contact who can do the biometric fingerprints. I got it done from him and they got accepted.


-------------------------------------------------------
Hi ceepeevee,
Cud U pls provide the contact for taking the finger print in Bangalore.

Regards,
Ananth


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

kvmly said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am applying for Singapore PCC from Malaysia. Need some help in this regard. Did anyone apply for the same from Kuala Lumpur?
> 
> ...


Hi,

You need to visit the Police HQ in lake gardens and it costs RM 30 per person.
Its usually very quick. It took overall 1 hour for me.

Usually they don't request invite letter but better to have a copy. Also print the page where Singapore COC is requesting for fingerprints.

Thanks


----------



## mvkumar (Jun 4, 2015)

rakavi said:


> Hi,
> 
> You need to visit the Police HQ in lake gardens and it costs RM 30 per person.
> Its usually very quick. It took overall 1 hour for me.
> ...


Hi,

Thanks for your reply.. it is really helpful..I have one more query with regards to one of the fields in application form for sg coc. "Date of Departure " can you pls let me know what has to be filled here. 

Request you to pls guide me here.

Thanks..


----------



## rakavi (Jan 11, 2015)

mvkumar said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for your reply.. it is really helpful..I have one more query with regards to one of the fields in application form for sg coc. "Date of Departure " can you pls let me know what has to be filled here.
> 
> ...


Last day of you stay in SG


----------



## kvmly (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi All,

I have sent the hard copies of the documents to SG COC and it was received by 2nd June. Do we get any acknowledgement mail that the application for coc has been received and it's in process? How many days it takes and will we be intimated about the postal details when they send back the Sg coc to us?

Can someone pls let me know on this..

Thanks....


----------



## jaspreet2108 (Aug 19, 2014)

ceepeevee said:


> Also please note that ICICI will not give you the DD if you don't have an account there. I recommend you to try getting the DD from a bank in which you have an account. Also that bank should have a subsidiary bank based in Singapore.
> 
> For fingerprints you can try some fingerprinting experts in the city you are at. If you are in Bangalore I can provide you a contact who can do the biometric fingerprints. I got it done from him and they got accepted.


Hi,

Would you be able to tell the contact from whom you got the finger printing done? I need it for Singapore PCC as well.

Thanks in advance.

Jaspreet Singh


----------



## Rhyme (May 6, 2014)

Hi,
I'm also applying Singapore COC using their new eService online but encountering some issues. They are requesting me to upload photocopy of my ID. As I can remember when I left Singapore, I had to return my student pass and no longer have any copy of it. The field is mandatory in order to proceed the online application So in this case what can I do? Does anyone have the same experience and let me know what I should do? I need to get my PCC very soon. Thanks heaps


----------



## kd87 (Jul 13, 2016)

I lodged my 190 application today. And i need a singapore pcc since i have worked there for just under 3 years. I understand the procedure and that the singapore police needs a letter from the co to issue a pcc. My question here is it possible to work around this and apply for my singapore pcc before co contacts me. I am no longer in singapore and mostly will have to send my fingerprint hard copies by post and they will send me the coc by post as well, which makes the whole process longer. Hopefully experienced people here could help me how to work around this and get my singapore pcc before co contact saving overall time of my pr application. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi, I applied for the Appeal for COC using the Invitation to Apply letter. 
You may try the same.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

wja_2016 said:


> Hi, I applied for the Appeal for COC using the Invitation to Apply letter.
> You may try the same.


Guys 

is it possible to apply for appeal for COC based on intent to apply to AU?

Such as personal letter saying that I have lodged EOI and I will need COC anyway.....


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

wja_2016 said:


> Hi, I applied for the Appeal for COC using the Invitation to Apply letter.
> You may try the same.


Can you provide a copy og Invitation to Apply letter? Just remove your name in there.....

I think If i use it as a template I can apply for COC and cut down at least 1 month of delay .....

Please help !


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

I am referring to the letter sent to your email by skillselect when you received the invitation to apply. 

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Subscribing


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

wja_2016 said:


> I am referring to the letter sent to your email by skillselect when you received the invitation to apply.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


bro, i am not yet invited


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

azir said:


> bro, i am not yet invited


You need to wait for the invite then.


----------



## azir (Jan 6, 2017)

wja_2016 said:


> You need to wait for the invite then.


The thing is....I would like to get it done now, before I get invite.
I sincerely do not understand why we must provide a reason why we need PCC.....

All other countries I have applied just simply asking you to pay fee and they will get it done.

Did you simply printed / attached a screenshot of email with EOI invite ?


----------



## wja_2016 (Apr 15, 2016)

Please refer to the official website for application. Each country have their own procedure on handling this. 

And yes, I did attached the invite in PDF.

Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------



## Amar_1491 (Oct 14, 2016)

*Singapore PCC*



azir said:


> The thing is....I would like to get it done now, before I get invite.
> I sincerely do not understand why we must provide a reason why we need PCC.....
> 
> All other countries I have applied just simply asking you to pay fee and they will get it done.
> ...


Hi,

Singapore PCC is country specific and on the PCC/COC, it will be mentioned that it can be used for which country, so you need to provide the evidence that why you need COC and for which country. So, relevant documents could be Invitation letter or acknowledgement of visa (In case you have dependents, as names appear on it) and payment slip for fee, without which they wont accept the appeal.

Process as below:

Certificate Of Clearance (COC)

- Apply for appeal along with supporting documents, passport copies, IC, other details and important photograph with specification mentioned.

- Once appeal is approved, apply for COC, pay fee through Visa/mastercard.

- Once COC application approved, if onshore get appointment for fingerprint, if offshore need to arrange fingerprint to done in home country and send to SPF, once all in order, they will courier the COC, if in Singapore, they will hand over in 15-20 Min.


Total time that is expected for this process if 8-10 days, provided you have all documents ready, for offshore might take bit longer, better to get your fingerprints ready.

That's from my experience.

Regards,
Amar


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Singapore PCC is country specific and on the PCC/COC, it will be mentioned that it can be used for which country, so you need to provide the evidence that why you need COC and for which country. So, relevant documents could be Invitation letter or acknowledgement of visa (In case you have dependents, as names appear on it) and payment slip for fee, without which they wont accept the appeal.
> 
> ...



thanks I will be doing mine soon


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Vkind said:


> You can use the invitation letter and directly go their office in Cantonment to get the certificate. For your dependant if any require PCC from Singapore police, then their name should be shown on a document issued by Australian GOvt. This you would get only after you submit the visa application, after paying Visa application fee. Print that letter and go, for any dependants who are applying visa together with you.
> 
> should you need any more info on Singapore PCC, let me know.



thanks this is the answer I need.


----------



## anindita07 (Jun 1, 2017)

Amar_1491 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Singapore PCC is country specific and on the PCC/COC, it will be mentioned that it can be used for which country, so you need to provide the evidence that why you need COC and for which country. So, relevant documents could be Invitation letter or acknowledgement of visa (In case you have dependents, as names appear on it) and payment slip for fee, without which they wont accept the appeal.
> 
> ...


Hi Amar,

In our appeal for COC, is it mandatory to provide a copy of the original EP? I have the EP number but have misplaced the original EP card. Will photocopies of all relevant passport pages suffice?

Any idea?


----------



## makp (Jun 25, 2017)

I understand Singapore COC requires Invitation letter. 
I was hoping to get Indian PCC from Embassy. The PCC form here also requires letter from concerned Embassy. 

Has anyone done Indian PCC from Singapore before Invite?


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

ceepeevee said:


> Also please note that ICICI will not give you the DD if you don't have an account there. I recommend you to try getting the DD from a bank in which you have an account. Also that bank should have a subsidiary bank based in Singapore.
> 
> For fingerprints you can try some fingerprinting experts in the city you are at. If you are in Bangalore I can provide you a contact who can do the biometric fingerprints. I got it done from him and they got accepted.



Hello

Could you please share the fingerprinting contact in Bangalore? The agency I contacted had some retired military personnel sign off the fingerprints so I am not sure if that is authorised and acceptable?

Ana


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello,

Is there anyone here who was issued Singapore COC with less than 6 months stay? I was required by my CO to submit Singapore PCC but Singapore Police told me that they cannot issue COC to anyone who stayed less than 6 months in Singapore even with CO letter of request.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KimBokJoo said:


> Hello,
> 
> Is there anyone here who was issued Singapore COC with less than 6 months stay? I was required by my CO to submit Singapore PCC but Singapore Police told me that they cannot issue COC to anyone who stayed less than 6 months in Singapore even with CO letter of request.


If you have that reply in writing, you can forward the same to your CO.
In all probability, he will cancel his request for the PCC

In my opinion you should try it

Cheers


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have that reply in writing, you can forward the same to your CO.
> In all probability, he will cancel his request for the PCC
> 
> In my opinion you should try it
> ...


I have a reply through email from SG police which states that I am not eligible and had attached it to my immiAccount. But I am not really sure if it will suffice.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KimBokJoo said:


> I have a reply through email from SG police which states that I am not eligible and had attached it to my immiAccount. But I am not really sure if it will suffice.


Send it specifically to the CO through return email from which you received the request to upload the PCC

Cheers


----------



## KimBokJoo (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Send it specifically to the CO through return email from which you received the request to upload the PCC
> 
> Cheers


thank you so much! I will do that..


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi Experts,

My dependents are currently in India and I am working in Singapore. I have applied for a SC189 and have included my dependents. To get Singapore PCC for dependents, are they required to be here? How can i get PCC processed for my dependents ? 

Regards,
Kishor


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

_____________________________________________

Finger prints are required for dependents as well ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My dependents are currently in India and I am working in Singapore. I have applied for a SC189 and have included my dependents. To get Singapore PCC for dependents, are they required to be here? How can i get PCC processed for my dependents ?
> 
> ...


Did your dependent stay in Singapore for more then a year in total ?

Just because you are in Singapore but if they did not stay in Singapore, then SG PCC for them would not be required 

Cheers


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Did your dependent stay in Singapore for more then a year in total ?
> 
> Just because you are in Singapore but if they did not stay in Singapore, then SG PCC for them would not be required
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks for the reply. Yes, they stayed in Singapore for more than 2 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. Yes, they stayed in Singapore for more than 2 years.


One more Thing 

PCC is only required for dependants over the age of 16

If they are, this may help

http://www.fingerprintexpert.in/police-clearance-certificate-from-singapore.html

Cheers


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> One more Thing
> 
> PCC is only required for dependants over the age of 16
> 
> ...


Thanks Mate. I shall try to get in touch with them. Only scan of finger print in pdf is required right?


----------



## 1441889 (Mar 22, 2017)

Dear experts. Thanks for your kindness. Regarding my wife as dependent, what letter is acceptable for here to request for Appeal for COC? Since the EOI invitation only stating my name (main application).

Thanks so much!


----------



## AnaTheDreamer (Jul 21, 2017)

corlelon said:


> Dear experts. Thanks for your kindness. Regarding my wife as dependent, what letter is acceptable for here to request for Appeal for COC? Since the EOI invitation only stating my name (main application).
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much!




I had applied for visa and used the visa acknowledgement which has all the dependant names as well. Singapore police processed with this and gave coc in 4 weeks time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian (May 14, 2016)

wja_2016 said:


> Please refer to the official website for application. Each country have their own procedure on handling this.
> 
> And yes, I did attached the invite in PDF.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk




Hey, did u get your singapore Pcc done.? Did SPF ask any questions since you submitted the invite rather than CO Letter


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtcherian (May 14, 2016)

Hey, FYI-->if any one is applying for Singapore, you do not need to wait till CO to ask for it. You can get Singapore PCC just with the invite itself.Just need to explain properly in the "plea" section during an appeal. Anyone looking for more info let me know.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

AnaTheDreamer said:


> corlelon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear experts. Thanks for your kindness. Regarding my wife as dependent, what letter is acceptable for here to request for Appeal for COC? Since the EOI invitation only stating my name (main application).
> ...


I got it on the basis of eoi itself and the health declaration form which had my dependants details...it should be ok...just take pdf of the dibp page saying the pcc is required along with either eoi or invite..thnx!!


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> I got it on the basis of eoi itself and the health declaration form which had my dependants details...it should be ok...just take pdf of the dibp page saying the pcc is required along with either eoi or invite..thnx!!


Hey buddy can you put the dipb link here which you used to get pic?


----------



## ENGINEER291085 (May 31, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> Hey buddy can you put the dipb link here which you used to get pic?


Please use Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream 
just save it in PDF.
1) First, put an appeal by attaching and filling the online form on SPF website
2) Once it is accepted proceed to make payment of 55SGD maybe will take 2 days
3) Then your application will be approved maybe after 2 days
4) Now fill another form to book fingerprint appointment
5) Reach the venue Police near HQ Outram Park MRT and get it on the spot after 20 mins

Bring along receipt and appointment letter printed one and your pass for fingerprinting.
Hope it helps.


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi All,

Could anyone please clarify if FD-258 card with fingerprints from a recognized forensic entity in India will be accepted by the Singapore Police for granting the COC?

Many thanks.


----------



## SGtoAUS18 (Sep 5, 2017)

There is no requirement about the card required. You can use the fbi card and take prints of all fingers from police station.
You can submit the card to sg police along with authorization letter


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

SGtoAUS18 said:


> There is no requirement about the card required. You can use the fbi card and take prints of all fingers from police station.
> You can submit the card to sg police along with authorization letter


Thank you for the quick response


----------



## deepak.pothiyil (Dec 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have my COC appeal approved, and I have made the payment. Me and my wife would be arranging our fingerprints over this weekend.
If I send the documents to my friend in Singapore, can he walk in to the COC office to get the certificates on the spot?
Also, other than the authorization letter, acknowledgement for application/appeal, and payment invoice, what other document needs to be included in the courier?

Any pointers would be helpful. Thank you.


----------



## Vineethmarkonda (Oct 5, 2017)

ENGINEER291085 said:


> Please use Skilled Independent visa (subclass 189) (Points-tested) stream
> just save it in PDF.
> 1) First, put an appeal by attaching and filling the online form on SPF website
> 2) Once it is accepted proceed to make payment of 55SGD maybe will take 2 days
> ...


This is definitely helpful thanks


----------



## pulkit.aggarwal12 (Jan 17, 2018)

deepak.pothiyil said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have my COC appeal approved, and I have made the payment. Me and my wife would be arranging our fingerprints over this weekend.
> If I send the documents to my friend in Singapore, can he walk in to the COC office to get the certificates on the spot?
> ...


Hi,

I appealed 3 days back and uploaded 189 invitation letter, but my appeal has not been approved till now. Can you please suggest what is the right way of appealing ? May be I did something wrong. Also please suggest what all documents you uploaded ?
Would appreciate your earliest response as I am waiting for this document from past few days now.


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hi , I am in process to appy my child 101 offshore visa from Singapore. May i know for PCC , would CO issue the PCC request letter .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohitgupta007 said:


> Hi , I am in process to appy my child 101 offshore visa from Singapore. May i know for PCC , would CO issue the PCC request letter .


The CO will ask you for the PCC when he starts processing your case
Unfortunately there is a tremendous delay 
Cheers


----------



## hrithikfan04 (Feb 26, 2020)

NB said:


> The CO will ask you for the PCC when he starts processing your case
> Unfortunately there is a tremendous delay
> Cheers


Thanks @NB .


----------

